# LoL, WoW - ich werde alt! Generationenfrage?



## arkim (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin 40 und spiele schon immer gerne Fantasy-Rollenspiele oder auch mal Shooter, Arma und so... Doch manches geht einfach TOTALST an mir vorbei. WoW zum Beispiel. Nun traf ich einen Jugendlichen aus der Verwandtschaft und habe mich übers Gaming unterhalten - ich bin da ja überhaupt der einzige Erwachsene, der überhaupt mitreden kann. Alle anderen haben Null Verständnis. Nuja, sein Ding ist momentan LEAGUE OF LEGENDS. In Season 2 ist er unter den besten 600, das ist wirklich sehr gut (da sind wohl mehrere Millionen Teilnehmer)!

Nun - ich kannte LoL ja mal überhaupt gar nicht! Ich hatte nur die Ahnung, dass es das Zeug ist, was man oft vorne auf der Frontpage von Twitch sieht.

Ich habe mir das mal angeschaut und fühle mich nun ALT. Gewusel überall, überall blinkt und blitzt es, Bonbonfarben, ich verliere den Überblick... hat so was japanisches, die stehen auch auf Hirn-Überforderung... IST ES ZU JUNG, BIN ICH ZU ALT?

WoW/LoL - auch eine Generationenfrage?

Fragt
Arkim


----------



## cryzen (27. Oktober 2012)

nein biste nicht warum denn bloß weil dir die Optik nicht gefaellt das ist quatsch man ist nur so alt wie man sich fuehlt 

ich finde z.b. Dishonered total mist  engine optik alles daran gameplay total oede und langsam 1zu1 konsolen import mal wieder


----------



## Dartwurst (27. Oktober 2012)

Nein, zu alt bist Du nicht. Wahrscheinlich aber die Menschen mit denen Du Dich umgiebst. Wie sollen wir älteren Begriffe wie Lol oder Wow kennen,wenn niemand so mit uns spricht.
P.S. Ich bin über fünfzig.


----------



## IronAngel (27. Oktober 2012)

ist nur eine Geschmackssache, ich persönlich mag league of legends auch nicht. Bin 30, je älter man wird desto mehr Ansprüche hat man auch an die Grafik oder Gameplay. Hinzu kommt natürlich auch das manche Games für ältere Menschen natürlich zu stressig sind, z.b Sc2 im Multiplayer modus ist schon stress pur.  Früher mit 16 oder 20 war mir das egal, aber inzwischen hab ich darauf keinen bock mehr.

Ich finde Dishonered z.b ziemlich cool, einfachs weils kein Einheitsbrei ist und mich persönlich das Setting oder die Story anspricht.


----------



## Combi (27. Oktober 2012)

also,ich bin noch lange keine 40....bin erst 39.also weit davon entfernt^^wehe einer sagt was anderes 

ich hab am allerersten tag mit call of duty angefangen.seit dem alle cod´s gezockt.
aber auch guild wars.und natürlich alles andere auch,was shooter betrifft,oder gute fantasy-games.
aber nie wow.die grafik finde ich grotte.und du musst,um weiterzukommen,mit anderen spielen.
wohnte mit nem kumpel zusammen,der zockte das 14 std am tag.vom büroleiter bei ups,zum harz4 junky in 1 jahr.wegen dem game.

aber was ich sagen wollte.ich zocke immer noch shooter.fühl mich nicht zu alt.
meine reaktion hält immer noch mit den kindern mit 
plus die erfahrung und routine....das klappt auch im alter.
aber ich merke auch,dass ich ruhiger geworden bin.im mom spiele ich gw2...geil.
ab und zu bf3 und moha warfighter kannste inne tonne treten..is schrott.schade ums geld.

ich bin noch genauso bekloppt wie früher und stecke kohle ohne ende in pc hardware und peripherie.
am montag bestell ich die neue roccat kone mtx.
anfang des monats wars das logitech z5500.
also hardware und high end gaming is mein ding.leider,geht massig schotter dabei drauf.
aber ich will halt bestmögliche grafik haben.
leider produzieren ausser crytek keine entwickler games die meine ansprüche befriedigen.

ergo,es gibt nicht zu alt..es gibt immer welche die wie du sind,evtl noch bekloppter


----------



## Eftilon (27. Oktober 2012)

Also, ich bin 42 und habe erst mit 39 angefangen shooter zu spielen. WoW zb mag ich auch und es kann auch einne 42 jährigen süchtig machen, habe aber das abo nur drei monate gehabt da ich auch anderes spielen wollte.
Aber ok, erstens "muss" mann nicht alle spiele und nicht alle genre mögen
zweitens, der geschmack kann sich ändern, ohne das es mit dem alter was zu tun hat. (Früher habe ich fast nur strategie titel gespielt)
Das eizige was mich stört ist das ich weniger zeit zum spielen hab, in die arbeit bin ich gut ausgelastet und abends fehlt mir oft die energie danach. In den zwanzigern hatte ich mehr zeit, die arbeit war nicht so auslaugend und meine motivation zum zocken war höher.

eftilon


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin 24 und hab noch nie ein MMORPG auch nur angefasst. Nee danke


----------



## Rizzard (27. Oktober 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das mal angeschaut und fühle mich nun ALT. Gewusel überall, überall blinkt und blitzt es, Bonbonfarben, ich verliere den Überblick... hat so was japanisches, die stehen auch auf Hirn-Überforderung... IST ES ZU JUNG, BIN ICH ZU ALT?
> 
> WoW/LoL - auch eine Generationenfrage?
> 
> ...



Am Alter kann es fast nicht liegen. Man hat doch auch schon von Rentnern gehört, die dieses WoW zocken. Ist wohl einfach eine Frage des Geschmacks.
Ich kann mit WoW, LoL und Co auch nichts anfangen. 
Zum einen kosten mir MMOs zuviel Zeit, zum anderen kann ich mit der Optik nichts anfangen. Bei mir muss Fantasy mehr in Richtung Witcher und Dragon Age gehen.

PS: ich frage mich gerade ob ich in 12 Jahren wohl noch zocken werde.


----------



## arkim (28. Oktober 2012)

Also ich spiele auch lieber Skyrim oder sowas. Mein all-time-favourite ist ja Lands of Lore - Throne of Chaos. Heute spiele ich auch Dwarf Fortress, da ist zwar, um nochmal den Vergleich mit LoL auch viel los, aber man kann die Sache pausieren. Ich hatte einfach den Eindruck, dass in LoL ungleich mehr gleichzeitig passiert als in anderen Spielen. Überall explodiert was, 100 Mal die Sekunde ist irgendwo was los, so ist mein erster Eindruck. Aber irgendwie mag ich auch die Optik nicht, sieht aus wie ein Handy-Spiel bzw. Browsergame. Alles Dinge, um die ich einen weiten Bogen mache.


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. November 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das mal angeschaut und fühle mich nun ALT. Gewusel überall, überall blinkt und blitzt es, Bonbonfarben, ich verliere den Überblick... hat so was japanisches, die stehen auch auf Hirn-Überforderung... IST ES ZU JUNG, BIN ICH ZU ALT?


 
Ehrlich gesagt, kenne ich das eher von früheren Spielen als von heutigen. Vergleiche nur mal die Siedler 1-4 mit Siedler 5


----------



## godfather22 (2. November 2012)

Nein bist du nicht. Ich finde LOL ist ein Spiel mit mieser Grafik (die mich an Pokemon o.ä. erinnert) das extra für die Kiddies gemacht wurde, die sich keinen PC leisten können und auf irgendeiner Media Markt Gurke ihrer Eltern Spielen.
Hab das Spiel auch mal gezockt (etwa 10 Minuten) aber nur, weil meine Freunde meinten ich solle das mal ausprobieren (wir sind alle um die 15-16 und ich war der einzige mit einem Anständigen PC).
Ich bleib lieber bei den "normalen", guten Spielen, für die man Geld bezahlt und was ordentliches bekommt.
Wenn ich zocke sitze ich mit meinem 12€ Headset (ist überraschend bequem) an meinem Schreibtisch, hab die Lichter aus Vorhänge zu und schreie meine Teammates an sie sollen mir gefälligst Feuerschutz geben und nicht ständig Granaten schmeißen  Das ist für mich zocken


----------



## D00msday (9. November 2012)

Also wenn du dich deswegen alt fühlst, dann bist du es vielleicht. Immerhin ist man immer so alt, wie man sich fühlt, hehe


----------



## Jan565 (9. November 2012)

Man ist nie zu alt für etwas!

Ich Zocke heute sogar noch mit einem Emulator hin und wieder Pokemon auf dem Handy. Ja und? Das Gameplay ist einfach nur gut bei dem Spiel. Ein Action RPG der guten sorte. LoL Spiele ich Persönlich auch nicht, weil mich an dem Spiel nichts anreizt. WoW habe ich vor kurzem wieder angefangen um zu Leveln, Questen und evntuell etwas zu Raiden. Aber nicht zum Hardcore Zocken, dafür bin ich zu alt. 

Zwischendurch kann jeder mal Zocken egal wie alt jemand ist. Aber man wächst sag ich mal aus dem "Keller" sein raus. Man Spiel mit dem alten zunehmend weniger und nur noch bestimmtere Sachen wie vorher, wo man alles gezockt hat. Außer CS, WoW, BF3, MGS(PS3) und FF zocke ich auch nichts mehr wirklich. Need for Speed habe ich früher viel gezockt. Heute ist es für mich einfach nur noch Langweilig. 

Was ich aber auch noch gerne Zocken von Zeit zu Zeit sind DOS, C64, N64, SNES Klassiker. Dann hört es aber auch schon wieder auf. 

Aber fürs Zocken kann man nicht zu alt sein. Der Leader aus meinem CS Clan ist 48.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (9. November 2012)

arkim schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin 40 und spiele schon immer gerne Fantasy-Rollenspiele oder auch mal Shooter, Arma und so... Doch manches geht einfach TOTALST an mir vorbei. WoW zum Beispiel. Nun traf ich einen Jugendlichen aus der Verwandtschaft und habe mich übers Gaming unterhalten - ich bin da ja überhaupt der einzige Erwachsene, der überhaupt mitreden kann. Alle anderen haben Null Verständnis. Nuja, sein Ding ist momentan LEAGUE OF LEGENDS. In Season 2 ist er unter den besten 600, das ist wirklich sehr gut (da sind wohl mehrere Millionen Teilnehmer)!
> 
> ...


Denk dir nichts, ich bin 20 und kannte LoL bis vor kurzem nicht , erst nachdem ich mich des öfteren gefragt haben warum "lol" immer häufiger falsch geschrieben und völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen da steht erst nachdem ein paar Kommilitonen (Informatik Studium  ) davon zu reden begannen hab ich es mir doch mal angesehen und entschieden dass es nicht wirklich mein Fall ist


----------

